# Gods Gift



## scottyrose (Aug 12, 2009)

I love this strain.  It's beautiful, easy to grow.  The nodes are so tight together and the plant's so bushy.  Lovely...


----------



## hanfhead (Aug 12, 2009)

:holysheep: ostpicsworthless: :lama:


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 12, 2009)

Yo Ho scottyrose,

   First allow us to welcome you to the site. Please do peruse the site rules so you have no problems. I'm going to have to look into that strain, sounds interesting.
 We would also like to recommend that you pull up a good comfy chair, and allow yourself to get behind some of this fantastic reading, and Oh-yeah here hold this--->:48:


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

